# Bolens Husky 1056



## dcpestate (May 20, 2021)

My Dad passed and had 2 Bolens Husky 1056 yard tractors. One is running the other isn't. Also have snowblower and mower deck. Wondering what we should be asking for selling price.
Thanks~


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

dcpestate said:


> My Dad passed and had 2 Bolens Husky 1056 yard tractors. One is running the other isn't. Also have snowblower and mower deck. Wondering what we should be asking for selling price.
> Thanks~


What you have are a couple of early 70's actual "Lawn Tractors". These shouldn't be confused with "Lawn Mowers". They were designed and built to do much heavier work than just mow grass. Bolens built excellent equipment and these are no exception. They are sought after by collectors, but those guys are notoriously cheap when buying (I'm probably one of the worst 😀). The down side to both those units is that they probably came with a 10HP Wisconsin TRA-10D engines and they were a little under powered. Very good engine for it's day, but Wisconsin parts are hard to find and expensive. To a guy that wants it for his collection, he might pay $400-$450 for the running machine(with the deck) if it's in decent (garage kept) condition. It's hard to give you a price, since you didn't post pictures that show the present condition of the machine. For the non-runner, $250-300 is about average and he's actually buying the TRA-10D at that price. If it's the OEM Bolens Snowblower, it's probably 36", most guys in snow country prefer a 48". A reasonable price for a Bolens OEM snowblower attachment, that's not rusted/locked up, and is actually ready to work is around $250.

Hope I didn't bust a bubble, if you were thinking you had a retirement fund in the way of two highly priced vintage lawn tractors. I've been buying/selling/collecting for 25+ years and I'm giving you my honest point of view. Anybody that wants to buy the runner as a "work machine" is going to get a rude surprise when anything breaks and they go to find/buy either Wisconsin, or Bolens parts for machines that age.

If you try to sell them through Craigslist, you're going to run into the usual CL knuckleheads that haven't a clue of what they are and just wants to buy a cheap "riding lawn mower". Probably your best path to connect with guys that are looking for vintage lawn tractors like these is to list them on the _*Facebook Garden Tractors Collectors Club*_. Clean them up, take some good clear pictures, and somebody will come along. My condolences for the loss of your Father and good luck finding a buyer for his lawn tractors
Facebook Garden Tractor Collectors Club


----------



## dcpestate (May 20, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> What you have are a couple of early 70's actual "Lawn Tractors". These shouldn't be confused with "Lawn Mowers". They were designed and built to do much heavier work than just mow grass. Bolens built excellent equipment and these are no exception. They are sought after by collectors, but those guys are notoriously cheap when buying. The down side to both those units is that they probably came with a 10HP Wisconsin TRA-10D engines and they were a little under powered. Very good engine for it's day, but Wisconsin parts are hard to find and expensive. To a guy that wants it for his collection, he might pay $400-$450 for the running machine(with the deck) if it's in decent condition. It's hard to give you a price, since you didn't post pictures that show the present condition of the machine. For the non-runner, $250-300 is about average and he's actually buying the TRA-10D at that price. If it's the OEM Bolens Snowblower, it's probably 36", most guys in snow country prefer a 48". A reasonable price for a Bolens OEM snowblower attachment, that's not rusted/locked up, and is actually ready to work is around $250.
> 
> Hope I didn't bust a bubble, if you were thinking you had a retirement fund in the way of two highly priced vintage lawn tractors. I've been buying/selling/collecting for 25+ years and giving you my honest point of view. Anybody that is going to buy it as a "work machine" is going to get a rude surprise when anything breaks and they go to find/buy parts.
> 
> ...


Thank you~


----------

